# Songs That Take You Back To A Place In Time



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Every now and then I'll hear a song that takes me to a specific place and a specific time. Sometimes the memories are sweet but usually they're melancholy and sometimes a bit depressing. Most folks likely had a wonderful childhood but I wasn't one of them. I wasn't beat or ignored but I always felt a bit like an outcast. Anyway ... don't mean to get off track or on a tangent.

Here's one of the songs that brings back bitter/sweet memories. It reminds me of a girl I was in love with but who never gave me a second glance.

Summer Breeze by Seals & Crofts:






What are some songs that are powerful enough to remind you of the past?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

An album by the Lettermen. I wore it out I played it so much.
High school infatuation...still one of the most stunning girls I've ever laid my eyes on.

She knew I existed but that's as far as it ever went.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

ActionJackson said:


> Every now and then I'll hear a song that takes me to a specific place and a specific time. Sometimes the memories are sweet but usually they're melancholy and sometimes a bit depressing. Most folks likely had a wonderful childhood but I wasn't one of them. I wasn't beat or ignored but I always felt a bit like an outcast. Anyway ... don't mean to get off track or on a tangent.
> 
> Here's one of the songs that brings back bitter/sweet memories. It reminds me of a girl I was in love with but who never gave me a second glance.
> 
> ...


This is one of them, along with a couple other S&C songs. And anything from the early 70s by Crosby, Stills, and Nash, with or without Young. Masquerade by George Benson.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Reminds me of a blonde I was hanging with, burning up the 8 track.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Any song off the Abbey Road album.

In Vietnam, I had a small battery operated AM/FM/Cassette radio.
I would listen to Armed Forces Radio, or one of the two cassettes I had - Abbey Road and Led Zepplin's first album.

Any of the Beatles Abbey Road songs takes me back in a heartbeat.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Reminds me of a blonde I was hanging with, burning up the 8 track.


I have some very good whiskey-fueled memories featuring that song and other Fleetwood Mac songs.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Robie said:


> An album by the Lettermen. I wore it out I played it so much.
> High school infatuation...still one of the most stunning girls I've ever laid my eyes on.
> 
> She knew I existed but that's as far as it ever went.


She missed her good thing for sure, Robie!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Annie said:


> She missed her good thing for sure, Robie!


She would probably disagree with you. She was/is a devout Mormon and is happily married with 3 kids.

Still a looker though.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smoky Mountain Rain by Ronnie Milsap was playing on the radio when I got T-Boned driving to Gulf Shores in my .73 Chevrolet Cheyenne. Totaled the truck.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

From a little further back, Dream by the Everly brothers, 

the Wayward Wind by Gogi Grant, 

Devoted to you by Don and Phil, Perfidia by Dorothy 

Lamour, Leaving on a Jet Plane, Peter Paul and Mary,

In the early morning rain by the same, 

Long Ago and Far Away by Joe Stafford,

Maryann Regrets by Burl Ives, Riders in the Sky by Vaughn Monroe,

watched him perform in my grandparent nightclub. 

No Other love by Perry Como, Mary in the Morning by Al Martino, 

White Cliffs of Dover and We'll Meet Again by Vera Lynn,

Puff the Magic Dragon PP&M, Cool Water by the Sons of The Pioneers, 

Autumn Leaves by Joe Stafford, Victory at Sea album by Rodgers and Hammerstein, 

The Way You look tonight by Fred Astaire.

Flower Duette by Delibes, American Patrol by Glenn Miller, 

don't cry for me Argentina by Sarah Brightman, Bolero, both directed by Andre Rue.

I have covered music from the 30's to the 70's,

Trained in classical in my teen years and adored music from the 30's and 40's.

Each one of these has a special meaning attached to it, thus the listing.

I carried a Walkman on long flights and had these and others recorded.

There are more if interested, 

Sometimes when flying a WW2 vintage aircraft on long hauls,

I would play WW2 music and fantasize about going back in time and being on a mission!

The Mary in the morning is to me is about a woman named Mary 

who I was in love with, was killed in a car crash by a drunk driver.

They had to use a abrasive saw to cut her pieces out of the CJ-5. 

Other driver was doing apx. 60+ Mph. put the collision @ around 105 MPH.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Here ya go...






My favorite version is...


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> White Cliffs of Dover and We'll Meet Again by Vera Lynn,
> 
> .


"Does anybody here remember Vera Lynn? Remember how she said we would meet again, some sunny day? Vera, Vera, what has become of you? Does anybody else in here, feel the way I do?"


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Fred Astaire version is my favorite, first heard it on the radio around 1949-1950.

Watched the movie around 1952.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> "Does anybody here remember Vera Lynn? Remember how she said we would meet again, some sunny day? Vera, Vera, what has become of you? Does anybody else in here, feel the way I do?"


I've heard it before but not for a long time.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> "Does anybody here remember Vera Lynn? Remember how she said we would meet again, some sunny day? Vera, Vera, what has become of you? Does anybody else in here, feel the way I do?"


God, I just read she just died in June of this year. She was 103.

Wow.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> "Does anybody here remember Vera Lynn? Remember how she said we would meet again, some sunny day? Vera, Vera, what has become of you? Does anybody else in here, feel the way I do?"


Dame Vera Lynn I believe died earlier this year, she was called a nightingale.

Loved her music, I remember listening to her in the early 50's on BBC shortwave at night.

To answer your question, yes I do, I remember.:tango_face_smile:

She toured the war front including Australia entertaining the troops.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Played or my 18th birthday and numerous times after. It's about right with the current situation.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

This guy brings back lots of memories.

I had the cassette ready to go with a flick of the light switch when coming back to the house after a night out and "getting lucky".

I shan't go into the...uh, memories.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Music has always been a big part of my life. I was a musician for 16 years.

Something I have a quirk about is Christmas songs. I prefer the ones I listened to when I was young. Christmas was a great time in our house and the songs were a special part of that.

When I want to hear White Christmas, I only want to hear it by Bing Crosby. When I hear The Christmas Song, only Nat King Cole will do.

I don't particularly care for (and never have) the new editions by different talented singers. I want what I grew up with...still.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

To Love Somebody by The Bee Gees / Reflections of My Life by Marmalade / Itchycoo Park by Small Faces


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Barry White cassette was helpful.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> Music has always been a big part of my life. I was a musician for 16 years.
> 
> Something I have a quirk about is Christmas songs. I prefer the ones I listened to when I was young. Christmas was a great time in our house and the songs were a special part of that.
> 
> ...


Oh you are so right, only the artist that we grew up listening to will do!!!!!


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

She was from a rich, devout Jehovah's Witness family, and I was a Baptist farm boy with nothing but dreams. Managed to keep it a secret from her parents for the better part of 2 years before her parents put an end to it.

This song will always take me back...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have my ship and all her flags a- flying

https://www.metrolyrics.com/southern-cross-lyrics-crosby-stills-nash.html


----------

